# How long for shaved hair to grow back?



## paux

My dog had a c-section last Friday and I was wondering how long it should take for the fur on her stomach and on her arm (where the IV catheter was) to grow back. I'd like to show her some this summer and it wouldn't look too good for a snow dog to be all shaved down.

I don't have any good photos of it at the moment but if you look at her arm in this photo, you can tell it's shaved down.


----------



## KBLover

I don't think it would take too long. It looks like the rest of her hair on her arms isn't too think so I wouldn't think it would take too long for the shaved area (if it's where I think it is) to "catch up".

Wally got shaved, literally, just about down to the skin when he first got shaved (due to excessive mats his "breeder" had on him) and it grew back in a few months, though that surprised even the groomer and Wally's hair is longer.


----------



## Graco22

Its probably going to take 3 months for it to be evened up again...at least. Unfortunately, with doublecoated breeds, it can take longer than that sometimes..and the coat may not grow back in correctly at first. I have seen some grow back fast and normal in 8-10 weeks, and some that still are obvious after 6 months. Not much you can do. Feed good food, stimulate the skin when its all healed up ( rubber curry is best) and hope it grows back fast and correct.


----------



## grab

Yes, on a double coated breed it can take quite some time..my Chow took about 5 or 6 months to have normal legs in the catheter spot after his neuter. It did eventually grow back normally though


----------



## Charis

When my siberian husky was shaved to be spayed (found out she already had been) it took months to grow back. She looks to have shorter hair than my siberian so maybe it won't take as long.


----------



## paux

Uggh, what a pain. Alright, thanks guys.


----------



## Jmdjw22

I have Four dogs and three out of got shaved My Yorkshire Terrier, Pekingese and Poodle With Havanese they need to grow there hair back quick.


----------



## Jmdjw22

The Continue Photo


----------

